# O2 Absorbers



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, where do you folks get your O2 absorbers? Lookin fer the best price (and shippin costs), cause nobody round here has em.

Thanks fer the help yall!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Here ya go

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/food_storage_equipment.htm

Online Catalog - Home Storage

Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

We get them from NitroPak.com. On sale right now for $13.95 per 50 pack. Wouldn't hurt to do a little comparison shopping tho. Genevieve's sources might be cheaper.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

https://www.ldscatalog.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10151&langId=-1&storeId=10151&krypto=1uSEhjcmQDtKS8qJZkJ87zVj38L2uTX3FYyUvd%2F9DfaD%2FJMgq2J7Osd%2BnROMaCnvxqcxNFCQxf35%0AAzT5%2BK9pf8PmEjIRI32%2FAgELB7jCp%2BJyoPcuQRw5b4VrVTDFUkbM&ddkey=http:ClickInfo

Free shipping $12/100


----------



## SEWisconsin (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks for the link on lds.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I notcied some are on backorder at one site and also they look like different types,which one do yall recommend?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I'd still get the LDS ones. The price hasn't changed. If you live near a cannery, it's $10 at the cannery. There is one in Jacksonville. http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations-map?lang=eng


----------

